# Looking for a pony



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello,

I'm not sure where to put this but anyway...

We are looking for a pony for our daughter after her old one died just after Christmas. He has an infected tendon sheath and although we tried everything to save him the vet just couldn't get on top of it. :frown:

We've tried word of mouth but nothing doing.

Can anyone recommend a way of finding a good reliable pony? 

Thanks,

Troublecat.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello,

I think to be honest it really is a matter of patience and luck! Just look on the internet, through word of mouth, magazines, notice boards at yards, And if you find one you like ask about a loan trial of say 6 weeks, and if it doesnt work out then u can send it back and have another look!! I always think loan with a view to buy is the best thing, especially if it is a childs pony because some people are awful with drugging etc these days and you really do have to be careful!!

Hope that was of some help :thumbup:


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, Melx, I'd heard about the drugging issue and loan with a view to buy sounds like a good way of dealing with it.

We'll keep on looking but patience is a bit of a difficult concept for a 9 yr old! 

Troublecat


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

My previous 3 ponies have been gone a while now. 3ish years.

But we found out about them on the internet; sites i find helpful are

horsemart
horse hunter
horse deals

and one was from a magazine. 

probably best to look on internet, magazines, yard notice boards , equistrian shops often have notice boards too. 

and aswell as 'melx' said be careful on buying as people as drugging these days, ive learnt the hard way. 
I think the loan with a view to buy is also a great idea. hope ive helped. 
and good luck in finding a pony.


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, Portia,

Thanks for the tips. I'll have a look at the websites you recommend later with my little girl. 

Troublecat.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Where abouts in the country are you?


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, CAstbury,

I'm in NW Essex. 

TC


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Melx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think to be honest it really is a matter of patience and luck! Just look on the internet, through word of mouth, magazines, notice boards at yards, And if you find one you like ask about a loan trial of say 6 weeks, and if it doesnt work out then u can send it back and have another look!! I always think loan with a view to buy is the best thing, especially if it is a childs pony because some people are awful with drugging etc these days and you really do have to be careful!!
> 
> Hope that was of some help :thumbup:


I agree. If they don't want to do that, walk away. Anyone who cares for the sort of home the pony is going to will insist on it. We did, when we were selling our New Forest pony. The man and his daughter came up from London with the cash and wanted her then and there, but we insisted they had her on trial. As it happens, it did not work out so we went and got her back. I always used to say: you don't know anyone until they try to sell you a horse.

It is heartbreaking for a child to get the wrong one, especially when she has lost one.

The Horse and Hound is a good place to look as well. I expect they have a website now, though it is a long time since I did this horse trading lark. And don't forget to have it vetted before you part with a penny!


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you, newfiesmum. We also thought that owners who want to keep in touch is a good sign? 

My daughter has looked on Horse and Hound, mostly it seems to have unbroken youngsters on there at the moment. 

We'll keep looking; thank you for your help!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Just one more thing - never buy from a dealer or from the horse sales. Also might be a good idea to find the local riding clubs, contact the secretary and ask if they know of any good ponies that are or will be coming up for sale. Or go to some local horse shows and ask around there. It is far better if people actually know the animal.

When we bought our NF they brought her over to us in their lorry. Absolutely lovely pony, but they knew we only had access to a trailer. We had a lot of trouble getting her in for her first show and we found out why when someone came along and asked: Is that Sola? And you got her here in a trailer?! Apparently, she would not go in a trailer after being trapped in an overturned trailer for two hours. Had we known that we would never have tried and we made sure, when we were selling her, that people did know. I did not want her distressed.

So, that is the sort of thing I mean. Good luck


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, Newfiesmum.

I will have to look into riding clubs, our local stables has a shocking reputation and I don't know where our nearest club is. We kept our pony with a friend who has private facilities and she does all her riding there.

Thanks for your advice, I will let you know when we are successful!

TC


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

troublecat said:


> Thanks, Newfiesmum.
> 
> I will have to look into riding clubs, our local stables has a shocking reputation and I don't know where our nearest club is. We kept our pony with a friend who has private facilities and she does all her riding there.
> 
> ...


There should be Pony Club about. These are the superior ones, run by the BHS, I believe. They will put you straight. Not many horseshows about at this time of year, more hunter trials and cross country. It is really worth taking your time, despite wanting to sort something for her in a hurry.

A friend of my daughter's lost her beloved pony from cholic and was so devastated, her parents just went and bought in a hurry what they thought was a good pony. It turned out to have been drugged for the viewing, Lisa could not handle her at all, and quite frankly, she was dangerous even for an adult. She tried to sell her on, didn't drug her, but did put her arm in a sling as an excuse for not riding her. And these were people we knew!

Don't trust anyone.


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

What about your local equine vets practice- they often hear of horses looking for new homes and will be more responsible about not recommending the 'mad and the bad'! If you know your local vet you might be able to just let him know you are looking.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Petloversdigest said:


> What about your local equine vets practice- they often hear of horses looking for new homes and will be more responsible about not recommending the 'mad and the bad'! If you know your local vet you might be able to just let him know you are looking.


Another good idea:thumbup:


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you - will check out the vet who treated the late, great Kevin - he is sadly missed!

We did check out the pony club website but they seem to be mostly competition standard and my daughter needs a first pony still really - Kevin was a 'character' who wouldn't jump!


----------

